# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone Vdsl ανανέωση συμβολαίου

## savvas

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά 

Το συμβόλαιο μου σταθερής Vodafone Vdsl 50 λήγει σε λίγες μέρες. 
Πληρωνω *28,70€* το μηνα (πληρωμη με καρτα κτλ), και σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια μαζι τους για ανανέωση μου είπαν οτι μπορούν να μου το ανανεώσουν στην *ίδια τιμή*. 
Τους ανεφερα οτι στο site τους το εχουν προς *26,90€*. Μου απαντησαν οτι ειναι για νεους πελατες, και τους ειπαν οτι δεν αναφερεται στο site οτι η τιμη ειναι για νεους πελατες! 
"Απειλησα" οτι θα παω και τους 2 αριθμους σταθερης σε αλλο παροχο, και μου ειπαν οτι δεν αλλαζουν τη τιμη. 
Ρωτησα: Μπορω κανω "αγορα" απο το site που το εχετε σχεδον *2€* φθηνοτερα? Μου απαντησαν, δεν γινεται. 
Αλλωστε οι υπαλληλοι ειναι "προπονημενοι" να αντικρουουν το παζαρι.

1)Μπορω μηπως να κανω ανανεωση συμβολαιου μεσα απο το site τους, με τη νεα χαμηλοτερη τιμη? 
2)Απ οτι ειδα η *wind* εχει το ιδιο πακετο προς *28€*, και σκεφτηκα για "τιμωρια", να παω εκει, αλλα η φορητοτητα κοστιζει σχεδον 40€, και εχω 2 αριθμους να μεταφερω (σχεδον 80€ η φορητοτητα). 

Κάποια βοήθεια?

----------


## netblues

Πληρωνε το με πιστωτικη alpha bank και εξαργυρωση ποντων και θα το παρεις -7 ευρω

----------


## savvas

> Πληρωνε το με πιστωτικη alpha bank και εξαργυρωση ποντων και θα το παρεις -7 ευρω


Με πιστωτικη ή χρεωστικη τα πληρωνω, αλλα δεν ειδα πουθενα -7€. (για αυτο πληρωνω 28,70, ειδαλλως παει +1€)
Η μονη εκπτωση που εχω ειναι το -1€, λογω ebill. 

Στο ερωτημα μου για συμφωνια στις τρεχουσες προσφορες, δεν υπαρχει μαλλον λυση. 

Γραψε καποια λεπτομερεια γα το -7€

----------


## shocked

Off Topic


		η έκπτωση των 7 ή παραπάνω € αφορά τη συλλογή των πόντων που μαζεύεις όταν χρησιμοποιείς τις κάρτες Bonus ή πιθανόν κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα επιβράβευσης της τράπεζας.
κατα την πληρωμή μέσω της εφαρμογής της βόντα (αν θυμάμαι καλά), σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να εξαργυρώσεις πόντους και έτσι θα αφαιρέσει το αντίστοιχο ποσό μέσω πόντων.
βέβαια πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς συνέχεια την κάρτα για να μαζεύεις πόντους.

----------


## netblues

Οι ποντοι μαζεύονται ευκολα. Supermarket, βενζίνη Δεη κλπ η εξαργύρωση σε vodafone ειναι απο τις πιο συμφέρουσες περιοτωσεις. 
Φτάνει ναναι alpha

----------


## paanos

Επίσης τα 7€ με 1500 πόντους είναι μόνο για πάγια εντολή με αυτόματη εξαργύρωση πόντων, η οποία δεν ρυθμίζεται πλέον με κάποιο τρόπο μέσα από το My Vodafone. 

Ζήτησέ τους να μιλήσεις με το τμήμα διακοπών, και θα σου δώσουν ίσως και καλύτερη τιμή.

----------


## netblues

Τα 7€ ειναι σίγουρα ομως. Οσο για την παγια, αφου το πληρωνεις καθε μηνα, βολεύει

----------


## paanos

Αν δεν έχεις πάγια εντολή είναι 5€ με 2000 πόντους, και δεν βγάζει πάντα προτροπή εξαργύρωσης στο My Vodafone App.

----------

